# Coal Exchange, Cardiff 02/09



## Urban-Warrior (Feb 1, 2009)

Visited with Squidmato...

We only managed to get external shots as they are planing to turn the place into flats so alarms and security are still very much live..

This was a fantastic venue for live music and also housed a bank on the other side.. Its a shame they are going to turn it into flats but atleast they will be preserving a fantastic building..

Main Frontage & Entrance



























South Side





















North Side & Entrance











Old Bank Corner





















West Side











Old Phone Box






Squidmato 






Hope you all enjoyed


----------



## seven8 (Feb 1, 2009)

Great set there Jonas, also glad to read they are going to preserve the building, that's always good to hear. 

I must contact you at some point for an impromptu explore somewhere - I live in Newport, not too far away.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 3, 2009)

That's a gorgeous building. Good to see it'll be preserved and used. I love the old night safe.
Cheers, J-S.


----------



## lardfumes (Sep 7, 2009)

when i last saw inside a few months back - this place was mashed inside - especially on first and second floors with many rooms collapsed due to rain / water damage. hope they do a good job on the conversion!


----------



## sinnerman (Sep 7, 2009)

it is infact fucked inside but the old trading floor is still v cool


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Sep 7, 2009)

sinnerman said:


> it is infact fucked inside but the old trading floor is still v cool



Has it been done recently?


----------



## cogito (Sep 7, 2009)

Not for years!

And you sneaky bar steward, when I saw the report name come up in recent threads I thought you'd gone and done it on the quiet!


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Sep 7, 2009)

cogito said:


> And you sneaky bar steward, when I saw the report name come up in recent threads I thought you'd gone and done it on the quiet!



Who... moi...never.... LoL


----------

